# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hyperventilatie

## jolandajolanda

hallo,

ik heb 2 jaar geleden een hyperventilatie gehad ik dacht dat het wat met mijn hart was en dood ging :Frown: 
dokter gebeld maar die zei hyperaanval sinds die dag heb ik het 24 uur per dag benauwd gewoon gevoel alsof je moeite moet doen om adem te halen en vaak gapen en kuchen soms met slijm. herkent iemand dit? het is gewoon de hele dag door soms ene keer erger dan andere keer. herkent iemand dit als hyperventilatie? ik heb geen tintelenden vingers etc

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Jolanda,

Ik ben Ambulance verpleegkundige van beroep en daarom heel veel hyperventilatie gevallen gezien. Het is ook heel moeilijk te zeggen of je dit nu wel hebt of niet. Natuurlijk geef je klachten aan die er op duiden, maar een aantal ook weer niet. Het kuchen met slijm bijvoorbeeld. HVS gaat inderdaad meestal gepaard met tintelingen in de vingers. stijf gevoel in de handen en druk gevoel op de borst. Het gevaar is echter dat het ook heel makkelijk gebruikt wordt als de onderliggende klacht niet direct kan worden gevonden.
Ik heb een simpel testje voor je. Hij klinkt heel stom maar probeer maar eens dan weet je meteen of je verkeerd aan het ademhalen bent (HVS) of dat er toch even bij jou wat meer onderzoek gedaan moet worden. 
Als je zo een periode van benauwd voelen hebt pak dan even een boek, maakt niet uit wat voor. Zoek even een rustig plekje op, desnoods de wc en lees jezelf 15 minuten lang hardop voor. Ik zij al dat het stom klonk maar op deze manier reguleer je op de juiste manier je ademhaling. Niet met plastic zakjes gaan rotzooien gewoon 15 minuten hardop lezen. Daarna heel eerlijk naar jezelf toe vaststellen of de klacht er nog is, dus benauwdheid als voor het voorlezen. Of dat het oplucht en je weer vrij kunt ademhalen. In het eerste geval zou ik je dan toch adviseren nog een keer naar je huisarts te gaan. Goed uitleggen wat je er al aan gedaan hebt. Misschien moet je toch iets van een puffertje hebben. In het tweede geval is dit een manier om hyperventilatie onder controle te brengen. Een paar fysiotherapie sessies om even een andere manier van ademen aan te leren zou misschien nog beter zijn.
succes.
Groet Rob

----------


## jolandajolanda

hallo rob

bedankt voor je bericht, ik ben bij de logopedie geweest en die constanteerden idd dat ik hyperventilatie heb en ook door mmijn mond adem en te snel praat, ik ben daar weken geweest maaar het heeft niks geholpen, ik heb ook geen aanvallen maar gewoon steeds benauwd als ik hardop boek leees ben ik haast buiten adem, ik heb een maagonderzoek gehad pufjes gehad met slangetje in mijn neus zo na keel gekeken niks te zien.
ook al ben ik heel ontspannen ik blijf benauwd, meestal als ik me heel benauwd voel komt er ook wat slijm ,heb ook heel lang propje in keel gehad maar die is al half jaar weer weg.

----------


## jolandajolanda

dokter luisterd even en zegt dan ik hoor niks aan de longen en dan kan je weer gaan

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Jolanda,

Ja soms is het zoeken naar en met name het niet kunnen vinden heel frustrerend. Als ik zo je verhaal lees herken ik wel een component van hyperventilatie maar dat had logopedie dan wel opgelost Ook het ontspannen zijn en toch benauwd voelen klopt niet helemaal. De maag was inderdaad het tweede waar ik aan dacht maar ook dat hebben ze bekeken. Blijft over toch iets aan de luchtwegen. Ik weet niet of ze wel eens zo een knijpertje op je vinger hebben gezet waaraan ze het zuurstof gehalte in het bloed kunnen meten? Slijm en benauwdheid wijst toch meer op de bronchiën, Dat hoeft niet altijd een bronchitis te zijn en is soms ook heel moeilijk op te sporen. Heb je wel eens pufjes gehad met Ventolin? Of een keer verneveld? Soms kom je ergens achter door een keer een medicijn uit te proberen. Geen idee hoe oud je bent maar het lijken wel wat COPD klachten. Daar komt een longarts wel achter. Benauwd zijn is het akeligste en angstigste gevoel wat er is. Soms moet je toch wat doordrammen om een arts te overtuigen nog even door te zoeken. Heel veel sterkte in ieder geval. Groet Rob

----------


## jolandajolanda

ik heb vroeger valse kroep gehad als kind, weet niet of ik het goed schrijf maar je kent het vast wel, ik ben nu 28 ben ook gestopt met sport wand dat lukte ook niet.
ik heb nog nooit zon knijpertje aan de vinger gehad ik zei tegen de arts kan het niks met de longen zijn toen zei hij nee wand ik heb geluisterd en ik hoor niks raars...

----------


## jolandajolanda

moet je daarvoor naar het ziekenhuis voor zuurstof in bloed te meten met een knijper of kan dat ook bij de huisarts

----------


## jolandajolanda

heb de pufjes er bij gepakt er staat seretide diskus 50/500 inhalatiepoeder voorverdeeld salmeterol flucticasonpropionaat

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Jolanda,

Dat is een middel dat veelal wordt gebruikt bij astma, dus wel iets wat de luchtwegen verwijdt of wijder maakt waardoor je beter zou moeten kunnen ademen. Heb je het idee dat je hierdoor minder benauwd wordt? of maakt het geen verschil?

----------


## jolandajolanda

maakt geen verschil ben er een tijd geleden al mee gestopt..

----------


## Rbossie

Als ik dit zo opschrijf, wat herken je hier bij jezelf in?

Pijn op de borst of ongemak in dat gebied 
Bezorgdheid over het hart 
Gevoel je als of je jezelf moet dwingen om te ademen
Het moeilijk vinden om te ademen, voelen gesmoord, kortademigheid 
Frequente geeuwen om op adem te komen.
Hartkloppingen - te hard of te snel, snelle hartslag
Onregelmatige hart ritmes, fladdert of 'overgeslagen' beats, kietelen in de borst dat je overtollig moet hoesten.
Bonzend hart, het hart voelt alsof het te hard klopt
Rib of ribbenkast beklemming, druk, of een gevoel alsof er een strakke band rond de ribbenkast zit

----------


## jolandajolanda

ik heb het gevoel een druk op mijn borst te hebben, ik gaap en kucht vaak dan krijg ik weer wat meer lucht ik heb het gevoel moeite te doen om te ademen mijn hart klopt soms heel snel en onregelmatig slaat dan over, ik heb 2 jaar geleden een aanval gehad in januari ik dacht dat ik een hartaanval had vanaf toen benauwd gehouden.. en vaak wat slijm in de keel

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Jolanda,

Even voor de duidelijkheid.. ben geen Jomanda hoor dus zie dit als goed bedoeld advies van iemand die al jaren in het medisch vak zit dus redelijk snel bepaalde zaken weet uit te sluiten om bij de bron te komen.
Als ik je verhaal zo lees dan herken je exact de klachten die ik hierboven omschreef. Hyperventilatie is iets wat je eigenlijk ook in twee delen moet zien. Aanvallen van hyperventilatie gaan gepaard met de benauwdheid, de tintelingen in de vingers. Het standaard verhaal dat je overal kunt teruglezen. Als ik jouw verhaal nu zo lees, bepaalde dingen kunnen we uitsluiten door medicijnen die je hebt gehad. De pufjes zouden bij pulmonale klachten, dus longproblemen in ieder geval iets geholpen moeten hebben. De logopedie kan inderdaad behulpzaam zijn bij hyperventilatie, hoe te herkennen, hoe te bestrijden en dergelijke. Je hebt naast aanvallen van HVS ook een kleine groep mensen die last hebben van chronische hyperventilatie. Dit heb je meestal niet door en staat ook los van de acute vorm. Om hiervan te genezen moet je in ieder geval over een flink portie doorzettingsvermogen beschikken want het is erg lastig te behandelen.

Dit is wat gebeurd:
Bij hyperventilatie ga je  sneller en vaker ademen zonder dat het lichaam daar behoefte aan heeft. Daardoor adem je teveel koolzuur uit. Je lichaam wil de concentratie van koolzuur in het bloed zoveel mogelijk constant houden. Als het koolzuurgehalte in het bloed te snel daalt, probeert het lichaam het gevolg van het verlies van koolzuurgas te beperken. Weinig koolzuur in het bloed heeft als gevolg dat de rode bloedcellen weinig zuurstof afgeven aan de cellen waarin verbranding moet plaatsvinden.

Als je lichaam langere tijd een laag koolzuurniveau heeft zal het ademcentrum zich hier op aanpassen en ontstaat er chronische hyperventilatie. Via een seintje van je middenrif word je eigenlijk vaker dan nodig getriggerd om adem te halen, waardoor je dus blijvend teveel koolzuur uitademend. Het bloed wordt uiteindelijk alkalisch (zuur) en er treden blijvende klachten op. 

Ik adviseer je om je koolzuurspanning te laten meten, hieruit kan worden opgemaakt of je verkeerd ademt en te maken hebt met chronische hyperventilatie. De koolzuurspanning geeft een nauwkeurig beeld van je situatie en voorkomt verkeerde adviezen of de inzet van niet relevante anti-depressiva. Ook al vind jij dat je adem rustig en goed is, in de meeste gevallen is dit toch niet het geval. Dit wordt direct duidelijk uit de koolzuurproef. Indien deze te laag is heb je een verklaring voor je klachten en is er redding. Het is goed te behandelen maar lastig en vraagt om doorzetten. Als je eenmaal voelt dat het werkt wordt dat gemakkelijker en ben je dan ook meer gemotiveerd. 
Probeer maar eens, ik denk zeker dat dit het euvel zou kunnen zijn. Heel veel sterkte en succes.

----------


## jolandajolanda

ik vind ht heel fijn dat je even de tijd voor me wilde nemen ik ga zeker mijn koolzuurspanning laten meten, ga er iig mee naar de huisarts en hoop dat hij me door wil sturen... BEDANKT!

----------


## Rbossie

Graag gedaan, kopieer het anders gerust maar in een korte samenvatting. Dat helpt bij het uitleggen bij de huisarts en zet hem even tot nadenken. Het is namelijk een van de meest gemiste diagnoses door huisartsen. Ik hoop dat je er dan snel vanaf bent want benauwd zijn is zo enorm angstig. Sterkte,

Rob

----------

